# Suet Cakes



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Are bird suet cakes okay for mice?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes.I often buy them when they are reduced, the pellets too.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

